# New Q Codes for Medicare



## dballard2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

Effective January 1, 2011, Medicare now requires Q codes instead of code 90658.  Has anyone heard from any of the commericial carriers if they will require this change as well, or is this just a Medicare requirement?

Thanks.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 8, 2010)

As far as I know, only CMS has requested these temporary codes.  We are going to query our payers, though.


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## barbara.welge@ihs.gov (Sep 13, 2013)

still unclear when a g code and a q code are needed.  are these codes for Medicare patients only?


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Sep 13, 2013)

barbara.welge@ihs.gov said:


> still unclear when a g code and a q code are needed.  are these codes for Medicare patients only?



----For Medicare billing-----

First find out the brand name of the flu vaccine from your physician; once you rec'd this info go to your hcpcs codes and find the correct 'Q' code for the vaccine (i.e Q2036, Q2037); G0008 is for the administration code for flu vaccine; V04.81 is the dx code.....

Hope this info helps you....


----------

